# Kitty hammocks



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I started making kitty hammocks for the foster room kennels that are in my cat room. I foster ALOT of kittens (almost 130 to date) and found they absolutely love hammocks so I started to make some for the shelter and other foster moms and dads. They are super easy to make and as Nubbins is showing you, very comfortable! I have them strung all over the cat room.

I was making them out of donated dish towels but I found they got too ratty from the claws so now I buy inexpensive thrift store receiving blankets for the underside and soft fleece baby blankets for the top. I use webbing for the four corners and just use shower hooks or pipe cleaners to attach them.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

This is one I made for my friend's foster kittens. They love it she says!


----------



## Augustine (Nov 27, 2014)

They look adorable! I can only imagine how awesome the rest of your set-up must be. I'm sure my kittens would have loved to come and visit when they were younger. haha.

I'm glad I found out about the wonders of fleece through small animal ownership. I once caught Robin - who loves hammocks - trying to sit on my guinea pig's hammock while I was cleaning out their cage.

He's a little over a year old now and he *still* adores them. I should try using some of my leftover fleece to make him a makeshift hammock one of these days.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

They look great!


----------



## stevescott213 (Nov 14, 2008)

That is a cool idea. I think my cat would love that if I put one up near a window.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

they are super simple to make. I use webbing (I bought 25 yard rolls) for the end tabs on Amazon. I've gone through 2 spools now! That's alot of hammocks but my fellow foster friends and the shelter kittens love them so I make them often. I can crank out 10 pre-cut hammocks in about an hour and a half.


----------



## Cleanheart (Apr 19, 2015)

Genius! I'm going to try m5 hand at making some of these. Thanks!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Marcia, these are adorable! I should try making some too.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Marcia,
What a wonderful idea! :thumbup::thumbup:
I might even have to try my hand at making a couple!
S.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Too bad I'm not so crafty, they look so well made! Marcia, I think they'd make fabulous Christmas gifts, too. My kitties love to sleep on my fleece blanket--it's one thing I know my cats will not scratch at and eat the loose threads.


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

Somewhere I've seen a photograph of British sailors in WW2, gathered around the tiny hammock they made for the ship's cat, looking down at a black and white tuxedo cat sleeping in it. I'm not sure if sailors themselves were still sleeping in hammocks at that point, but if so, it made the cat just another one of the crew!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Fleece is wonderful because it comes in so many nice colors and is soft and cozy - PLUS you can bleach it with no damage, wash it in super hot water with no shrinkage, and it holds up nicely to claws!


----------

